# bath for my puppy ------ shampoo help needed



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

can I use human's shampoo for my puppy? The vet just agreed that I could give her a shower. Some people told me to use babies shampoo but what will be bad for her and what will be good for her


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I use Dawn dish soap (the one with the baby duck on it). Figure if it's safe on baby ducks it's safe on my pup. 

Most of the time however, I simply rinse without anything.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Pet shampoo is best, but if you must use human shampoo using a baby shampoo which is very mild is best for their skin and hair


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Castile shampoo is good. SO is castile bar soap.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

there are no castile shampoo nor dawn dish soap in Egypt.

what will harm her or will be bad for her when I give her baby shampoo


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

baby shampoo should be fine in my opinion


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

owens91 said:


> baby shampoo should be fine in my opinion


they don't have baby shampoo in egypt.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

scarfish said:


> they don't have baby shampoo in egypt.


 we do •_• that's the only one we have in Egypt , or at least the best http://www.johnsonsbaby.com/


----------

